# C63 AMG Sportpack- Gleammachine.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

A recent New car preparation and protection detail to this awesome C63 AMG Sportpack.
A detail that I had been looking forward to for a number of weeks now and it certainly didn't dissapoint.

Untouched as per the customers instructions, despite them removing the protective wrapping to complete the PDI and then promptly leaving the vehicle out overnight.



















***Pre-soaked using a warm Citrus prewash and pressure rinsed.
***Alloys cleaned throught with various brushes and AS Smartwheels.
***Citrus APC applied through the foam lance, left to dwell and pressure rinsed.
***Exterior trim pre cleaned using soft detailing brushes and apc.
***Washed using the typical safe practices.
***De-contaminated and then dried with Plush towels.

Vehicle was then moved to a heated workshop and some rather nasty defects came to light.
These were removed using IP3.02 on a new LC hydro polishing pad.























































***Paintwork refined using M205 via a Gloss-it finishing pad.
***Swissvax cleaner fluid normal applied & removed panel by panel via a MF applicator.

Swissvax Shield was then applied to entire vehicle, at this point the window tint guy arrived to do the rear glass, so the wax was left on for a couple of hours curing.










Whilst waiting the alloys & calipers were pre-cleansed using Werkstat strong and topped of with Blackfire metal sealant, as were the exhausts and other britework.










Engine bay metalwork cleansed and protected using Werkstat acrylic, plastics and rubbers dressed and protected with 303 aerospace.










With the rear tints completed, the wax was then removed.










***The interior was then vacummed, trim wiped and leather cleaned with Swissvax, upholstery and mats protected using Nanolex fabric guard, SV Seal Feed applied to the rubbers.
***Glass cleaned throughout with 3m foam cleaner and then sealed using Nanolex UGS.
***Arches and tyres dressed using SV Pneu.
***Exterior plastic trim cleaned and protected with SV Nano Express.
***A final wipedown a few hours later with Britemax detailing spray.

Just in time before the light ran out for some after pictures and another chance to listen to that glorious V8 again.
































































Thanks for looking and comments welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Very nice new car prep! :thumb: The car is a real beast, it's a shame that they won't do the 6.2l in the future...


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

Nice one. :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Nanolex said:


> Very nice new car prep! :thumb: The car is a real beast, it's a shame that they won't do the 6.2l in the future...


Cheers Florian, yes the saleman mentioned something about changes due to EU/US legislation of something to that affect, changing the power by other means I think.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks nice Rob.
Dealt with a grey one a few times, real beast of a car.


----------



## Littler (Nov 8, 2010)

Nice job!


----------



## CJR (Nov 4, 2010)

Absolutely stunning! What a motor and what a job! Can't believe the defects in the paint before you got to it though, its meant to be a new car!


----------



## FrazzleTC (Jul 4, 2009)

Beautiful work and an amazing car! Absolutely fantastic!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

CJR said:


> Absolutely stunning! What a motor and what a job! Can't believe the defects in the paint before you got to it though, its meant to be a new car!


Thanks, the marks were either caused from manufacturer or when the transport film was removed.


----------



## MSD1540 (Oct 29, 2010)

Stunning job.


----------



## Drew-Turbo (Sep 15, 2009)

these things sound immense!


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Thats a really beauty! Nice work looks fantastic.


----------



## magic919 (Mar 11, 2007)

Lovely job, Rob. Teresa had mentioned you were working on one of these. I like these big V8s


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

Great work on a stunning car. Can't wait for the black series version to come out!


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

very nice work there Rob :thumb:


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

What a car, looks stunning after you've finished with it


----------



## magic919 (Mar 11, 2007)

Nanolex said:


> Very nice new car prep! :thumb: The car is a real beast, it's a shame that they won't do the 6.2l in the future...


They will have the 6.2 until 2014 (in the C63) from what I gather.


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

That is an example of how a new car should be handed over, The finish looks immense Rob, A real testament to the quality of work you put in and achieve.:thumb:


----------



## Bee (Jun 1, 2010)

Stunning car  wouldn't have thought a new car would need a full detail though


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Beautiful finish. Looks gorgeous there. As above,that's how a new car should look.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2010)

Good work Rob:thumb: fantastic finish too

the big brother to this -the c6.3 black series is my got to have family car and my claim to fame for the only time i've been over 200mph on four wheels with one of my clients.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Perfect finish , that´s the way all new cars should be delivered :thumb:


----------



## audi2k40 (Dec 17, 2008)

Car looks stunning! :thumb: Excellent work!


----------



## magic919 (Mar 11, 2007)

DE1974 said:


> Good work Rob:thumb: fantastic finish too
> 
> the big brother to this -the c6.3 black series is my got to have family car


Maybe a CLK63 Black Series. No C63 version yet.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Lovely job :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2010)

magic919 said:


> Maybe a CLK63 Black Series. No C63 version yet.


Stand corrected :thumb:


----------



## daryn (Nov 28, 2010)

car looks amazing love the new mercedes shapes esp the E class coupe hard top


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

wow wot a car, great job.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Outstanding finish as always :thumb: 

Thanks for posting, its a pleasure to watch your work.


----------



## Nudenut (May 13, 2009)

Great work as ever Rob I'm 100% confident in recommending you always :thumb: H was over the moon with your work, I just need to teach him how to maintain it now 

Gave the car a run on Sunday, still running her in so sub 4.5k/rpm didn't really give me chance to get a proper feel for it but initial impressions are all good and we all love the sound of a big V8!!


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Top work Rob! :thumb:
God, that is one evil looking machine!


----------



## Yun_says (Apr 8, 2010)

Looks stunning, excellent work mate


----------



## Nuzzy-B (Mar 26, 2010)

Looks amazing :thumb:


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

totally awesome i would have one of them in a min. Just perfect for this weather.

Top notch work and photo's as per usual Rob:thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Fantastic Work there Rob and what a car! I have heard one of those AMG's and they do sound awesome dont they... 

One Day... 

Johnny


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

magic919 said:


> Lovely job, Rob. Teresa had mentioned you were working on one of these. I like these big V8s


Thanks Tony, of course you love V8's.



Bee said:


> Stunning car  wouldn't have thought a new car would need a full detail though


It received paint correction to spot areas, the entire paintwork was then refined to add a gloss, depth and clarity but clearcoat removal from this stage was pretty much zero. I have yet to see a new car that hasn't needed some form of corrective polishing, check out the cars in the showroom next time your at a dealership, typically horrendous and someone will end up owning them as new.


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

I love these, look so aggressive, and the noise is awesome!

Great work as always Rob


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi Rob, 

How were the LC Hydro techs?


----------



## kakeuter (Nov 3, 2010)

Very nice work, that's one sexy looking car.

-Kody-


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

John @ PB said:


> Hi Rob,
> 
> How were the LC Hydro techs?


Hi John, they are spot on mate, the polishing pad is superb and gives an excellent level of cut whilst the ability to still finish down reasonably well.
Love the added feel you get between rotary and panel and for my preference the perfect size for the backing plate.
Was concerned when you discontinued the Gloss-it pads, but no longer now I have tried these.
Once this snow has shifted and business is as normal, I will be looking to place an order for more.:thumb:


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

Astonishing!


----------



## stewartmak7 (Oct 26, 2009)

excellent job as always mate , love these cars my old mans got one !


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

Fantastic job on one of my all time favourite cars. They sound immense!


----------



## OCDKenny (Dec 14, 2009)

fantastic job on an amazing car!


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Gleammachine said:


> Hi John, they are spot on mate, the polishing pad is superb and gives an excellent level of cut whilst the ability to still finish down reasonably well.
> Love the added feel you get between rotary and panel and for my preference the perfect size for the backing plate.
> Was concerned when you discontinued the Gloss-it pads, but no longer now I have tried these.
> Once this snow has shifted and business is as normal, I will be looking to place an order for more.:thumb:


Good to hear - Clark certainly loves them too.

Know the feeling with the snow - we've had it since Thursday and there's at least 3ft here! Some deliveries are delayed but they are getting out to folk.


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Very nice Rob, gorgeous car :thumb:

Neil


----------



## RV55DAN (Aug 7, 2009)

Love how aggressive this motor looks.. the alloys are really nice too. I bet it was a pleasure to do


----------



## "SkY" (Apr 21, 2009)

fantastic job:thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

John @ PB said:


> Good to hear - Clark certainly loves them too.
> 
> Know the feeling with the snow - we've had it since Thursday and there's at least 3ft here! Some deliveries are delayed but they are getting out to folk.


Looking forward to receiving the Black Baron, even if it's just for blowing the snow about for the time being.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice work Rob, great end result:thumb: worth the price tag for the sound alone!!!!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Very nice Rob, looks a great car to work on 

Baz


----------



## Benjy0503 (Nov 30, 2010)

Sorry to hi jack this thread but I had to say a HUGE thank you to Rob for all his hard and stunning work on my new baby. I didnt realise just how bad the car was until reading his thread about the marks and scratches that were all over the car before he started prep'ing it for me, and a good job he never told me about it or showed me I think I would have been sick on Mercedes nice clean valeting bay floor! I couldn't believe seeing his before and after photos at the begining of this thread. 

One of the guys on the Mercdes website sent me this thread and said is this your car!

I was in total aw of his work and when they finally gave me the keys to drive her away, I didn't want to touch her in case I put a smudged fingerprint on it. 

Rob thanks again I still cant get over how you got my baby looking like glass but know just how hard you worked on making my day ultra special.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Stunning beast Rob


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Benjy0503 said:


> Sorry to hi jack this thread but I had to say a HUGE thank you to Rob for all his hard and stunning work on my new baby. I didnt realise just how bad the car was until reading his thread about the marks and scratches that were all over the car before he started prep'ing it for me, and a good job he never told me about it or showed me I think I would have been sick on Mercedes nice clean valeting bay floor! I couldn't believe seeing his before and after photos at the begining of this thread.
> 
> One of the guys on the Mercdes website sent me this thread and said is this your car!
> 
> ...


Thank you Henry for the kind words and taking the time and effort to post on the thread, it's much appreciated and will speak soon.

Kind regards

Rob.


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

Amazing car......Great work, Dream car for me


----------



## details (May 13, 2009)

Nice these are fast with an Evotec sport map these will pretty much out drag anything! Watch on utube moscow unlimited 500+:-0


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Benjy0503 said:


> Sorry to hi jack this thread but I had to say a HUGE thank you to Rob for all his hard and stunning work on my new baby. I didnt realise just how bad the car was until reading his thread about the marks and scratches that were all over the car before he started prep'ing it for me, and a good job he never told me about it or showed me I think I would have been sick on Mercedes nice clean valeting bay floor! I couldn't believe seeing his before and after photos at the begining of this thread.
> 
> One of the guys on the Mercdes website sent me this thread and said is this your car!
> 
> ...


Big shout out to the owner for that post as i know it makes all the effort worth while when a customer is that happy.:thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Did you use the latest Hydro-techs that are thinner Rob?


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


> Hi John, they are spot on mate, the polishing pad is superb and gives an excellent level of cut whilst the ability to still finish down reasonably well.
> Love the added feel you get between rotary and panel and for my preference the perfect size for the backing plate.
> Was concerned when you discontinued the Gloss-it pads, but no longer now I have tried these.
> Once this snow has shifted and business is as normal, I will be looking to place an order for more.:thumb:





slrestoration said:


> Did you use the latest Hydro-techs that are thinner Rob?


Yes bud as above, PB kindly sent me some to try out, as above I like them very much.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks for the reply Rob, i've tried the original ones & although they hold the polish well they're a little bulky. More designed for DA use me thinks. Best get my order in for the thinner ones:thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

slrestoration said:


> Thanks for the reply Rob, i've tried the original ones & although they hold the polish well they're a little bulky. More designed for DA use me thinks. Best get my order in for the thinner ones:thumb:


Never tried the original ones but these are far from bulky, definately worth a try, they feel quite firm at first touch but once primed with polish they are really nice and easy to control.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks again mate, managed to pick up a GlossIt bundle in the personal sales section to tide me over for now but these seem like the best replacement. Have been working on an identical C63 all week, was in one hell of a sorry state


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

slrestoration said:


> Thanks again mate, managed to pick up a GlossIt bundle in the personal sales section to tide me over for now but these seem like the best replacement. Have been working on an identical C63 all week, was in one hell of a sorry state


Sound awesome though don't they, got another 2 booked in and 1 coming straight from the factory in Stuttgart.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Sure is:thumb: Are they all in Obsidian Black? Dont really think any other colour does them justice . . .


----------



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

lovely car and excellent work rob.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great job, certainly looks like it should! great looking and sounding car these - when black is done properly there is no better colour imo!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

slrestoration said:


> Sure is:thumb: Are they all in Obsidian Black? Dont really think any other colour does them justice . . .


yep all black, the one booked in April 2011 also has the alloys in black which will look very stealth, being picked up straight from Stuttgart only a shame they have strict running in guidelines or it would be perfect on the Autobahn.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning motor.Nice work


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

stunning work there fella


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Great work there mate - looks stunning :thumb:


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Stunning, think the new engione for these is going to be a 5 litre supercharged unit.


----------



## Captainicemandw (Apr 17, 2007)

Great work. Black always looks good


----------



## X18JAY (Oct 23, 2008)

gorgeous car, is a complete animal! Love your work to  looks great


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

beautiful car, good work


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

I love fast Merc's, awesome job mate, well done :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice work indeed! :thumb:

You would think for that kind of money, the paint would be perfect out of the factory! Still better than pics of brand new Ferrari's I see on here though.


----------



## corbettjarvis (Jan 10, 2011)

That looks amazing. Huge fan of AMG stuff -- Think I might try 303 too I struggle with exterior plastics how long does it last? I'm thinking Wrangler sport - lots of plastic!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

Excellent work on what is my favourite car for a long time.


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

I LOVE IT!!! It's what my Merc wants to be when it grows up 

Great work


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

slrestoration said:


> Sure is:thumb: Are they all in Obsidian Black? Dont really think any other colour does them justice . . .


Tenorite Grey looks awesome too!


----------



## bonkey (Nov 24, 2009)

One hell of a job it looks top noch


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

Stunning car and great work. Have had the pleasure of being driven around the course at Mercedes Benz World in Brooklands in one of these by one of their test drivers and they don't half shift. Sound awesome as well!


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

That looks fantastic stunning motor :thumb:

Makes the two amgs we have in at work for repair look dull, do sound great too and go like sh*t of a shovel, luckily enough got to drive one of them ))))


----------



## NL-J (Jun 14, 2008)

Hubba hubba great job on a great car:thumb: And congrats to the owner on the new gorgeous car

Btw. the brochure for the new C-Class Coupé (in june at the dealers) shows the C63 AMG still with the 6.2l


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Great work :thumb:





steven.vanessa said:


> Excellent work on what is my favourite car for a long time.





Superspec said:


> I LOVE IT!!! It's what my Merc wants to be when it grows up
> 
> Great work





Superspec said:


> Tenorite Grey looks awesome too!





bonkey said:


> One hell of a job it looks top noch





Dingo2002 said:


> Stunning car and great work. Have had the pleasure of being driven around the course at Mercedes Benz World in Brooklands in one of these by one of their test drivers and they don't half shift. Sound awesome as well!





Andyb0127 said:


> That looks fantastic stunning motor :thumb:
> 
> Makes the two amgs we have in at work for repair look dull, do sound great too and go like sh*t of a shovel, luckily enough got to drive one of them ))))





NL-J said:


> Hubba hubba great job on a great car:thumb: And congrats to the owner on the new gorgeous car
> 
> Btw. the brochure for the new C-Class Coupé (in june at the dealers) shows the C63 AMG still with the 6.2l


Thanks guys and nice thread revival.

Had the pleasure of a trip out in this car this year to an AMG meet at Bluewater, sounded awesome going through the Dartford Tunnel, no slouch either.


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

I think I need another hit of Brandy....Give the man a cigar. What a motor and finish.


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

nice work Rob, Lakeside Mercs?

Chris


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

DetailMe said:


> nice work Rob, Lakeside Mercs?
> 
> Chris


Cheers Chris, it would be easier, but no Westcliff/Southend.


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

come out hundreds


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

*1 year Anniversary Detail.*

Revisited the owner of this awesome C63 today, almost 1 year on and the owner with a little guidance, has done a fine job of maintaining the finish.

Booked in for the day to clean, detail and protect.























































What the owner kindly had to say on another forum-

_Well its almost a year now and my baby celebrates her birthday in 2 weeks time.... and do I still love this car....Oh yeah, very much so, I think being an AMG owner and being able to drive this engineering master piece has been incredible. To celebrate I have treated my C63 to a bit of Rob treatment and got a detail done inside and out through Gleammachine...again did Rob come up to the expectations of what I have been acustomed to???... of course he did and has produced one of the best details I have ever seen on any car to which she mine is looking brand new once again._


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Excellent , great feedback from her. Show's your the daddy :thumb:


----------



## wilkie1980 (Oct 21, 2011)

Stunning work on what I must admit may be one of my fave cars of all time!
Top job


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

Top work rob animal car,makes a awsome sound stunning :thumb:


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Great job there


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Great job...!!!! lovely car too..


----------



## zsdom (Aug 30, 2011)

Is there a better modern engine sound than an AMG V8?

Stunning car, great job


----------



## janahan9 (Oct 22, 2011)

Car looks amazing! Great work!


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Love the close up shot of the wing/bonnet:argie: Customers comments speak volumes Rob, congrats mate:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

When it´s done right at first time no wonder is right at second :thumb:

You deserve that extreme positive feedback Rob :thumb:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice work, Cars like these are totally unnecessary, and totally worth it in equal measure.


----------

